# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mách bạn cách Ứng phó với hiện tượng "Cát Lún" khi du lịch

## hangnt

*Cát lún là hỗn hợp cát và đất sét ướt nước, các hạt cát dính nhau do đất sét ướt, nó hoạt động như một loại keo nửa cứng nửa lỏng. Giữa đất sét có nhiều lực tự nhiên va chạm nhau, một số là lực đẩy, một số là lực hút.* 


Khi không có ai bước trên cát, các lực đẩy tác động lên hạt cát, cát lún trở nên thoáng khí, có nhiều không gian ở giữa các hạt cát. Nếu có người đi vào khu vực này, tức là bàn chân họ đè nặng trên cát sẽ tạo sức ép đủ để phá vỡ cấu trúc xếp chồng của các hạt cát vốn đã được đất sét ổn định và tạo ra một phản ứng dây chuyền.

Các phân tử đất sét lúc này dính vào nhau và không còn đảm bảo vai trò gắn kết các hạt cát. Cát đổ sụp lớp này đến lớp khác và dồn đống dưới đáy, trong khi đó nước nổi lên trên do nhẹ hơn. Nhưng tất cả chỉ đến thế thôi.

Các nhà nghiên cứu khẳng định: không thể bị cát lún chôn vùi! Lí do là vì lực đẩy Ácsimét ngăn chặn điều đó. Khi cơ thể bị chìm trong một chất lỏng sẽ chịu một lực đẩy theo phương thẳng đứng từ dưới lên, có giá trị bằng khối chất lỏng bị dời chỗ. Chất lỏng ở đây là hỗn hợp nước, đất sét và cát.

Tỉ khối của hỗn hợp này gấp hai lần tỉ khối của cơ thể. Nói cách khác, khi nạn nhân lún sâu vào cát, người ấy chịu một lực đẩy hướng lên trên, nhanh chóng bằng với trọng lượng cơ thể và nhất định là người ấy nổi chứ không bị vùi hoàn toàn, sau nửa thân mình, hay tệ hơn là hai phần ba thân mình đã bị lún mà thôi.



Hiện tượng Cát lún - Một cái bẫy thiên nhiên đáng sợ
Cát lún thường có ở cửa sông nơi có nhiều nước và đất sét. Điều chắc chắn là một khi mắc bẫy cát lún rất khó mà thoát một mình. Một người bị lún đến thắt lưng muốn rút chân lên sẽ phải cố gắng như khi nâng một chiếc xe hơi nặng khoảng một tấn.

Để thoát “cát lún” bạn phải tạo khoảng cách giữa các hạt cát. Như thế, có thể di chuyển một hạt mà không phải khuấy trộn tất cả những hạt khác. Để làm điều đó, nhóm nghiên cứu gợi ý nạn nhân bị bẫy cát lún cần thực hiện các động tác xoay chân. Khi đó, nước buộc phải len lỏi giữa các hạt, tạo nên khoảng trống giữa chúng và làm tất cả bung ra. Sau khi cố gắng một lúc, có lẽ bạn có thể thoát ra.

Bên cạnh đó bạn cần tháo tất cả vật nặng mang trong người như túi đeo vai, áo choàng. Không được đưa tay lên cao, nạn nhân thường mắc phải lỗi này như các cảnh thấy trong phim ảnh. Hai cánh tay để xuôi và cách xa thân mình sẽ giúp mình nằm nổi trên cát. Nếu không ai đến cứu thì hãy từ từ lăn mình về phía đất cứng. Mọi cử động phải bình tĩnh. Những cử động lộn xộn sẽ tạo những lỗ trống trong cát, làm cát lún xuống.

Dù sao, điều tốt hơn vẫn là tránh những cuộc đi dạo khi thủy triều xuống, khi có khuyến cáo là vùng cát lún.



Cát lún thường có ở cửa sông nơi có nhiều nước và đất sét.
_Theo yeudulich_

----------

